# Beware of Bones Jones



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

New ground breaker...


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Love it (especially the teeth and exposed ribs). Nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful work, Voodoo!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

id call it Bootiful,but still the same.It rocks


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

dude, that rocks!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Ya know what Voodoo, sometimes you really make me wonder about you. Is this your only job, making absolutely beautiful groundbreakers? I would love to see your stuff displayed in an art gallery. Forget the haunts, your stuff belongs in a gallery.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

The Archivist said:


> Ya know what Voodoo, sometimes you really make me wonder about you. Is this your only job, making absolutely beautiful groundbreakers? I would love to see your stuff displayed in an art gallery. Forget the haunts, your stuff belongs in a gallery.


Actually my only job is commercial and residential window tinting. My other hobbies consist of custom bicycles, cars, outlaw soap box racing, and making stuff for halloween. Thank you for the nice words you are to kind.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

very nice my friend, very nice indeed. Your graveyards gonna be crawling with the undead!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome! I *LOVE* your groundbreakers!!! Such an awesomely organic look... and the expressions... wow. DC's right, that's going to be one hell of a cemetery. Like the one Ash fought his way out of in Army of Darkness, but scarier and more real looking.

One question: How many groundbreakers are you up to? That's getting to be a lotta dead.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great work as always!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Revenant said:


> Awesome! I *LOVE* your groundbreakers!!! Such an awesomely organic look... and the expressions... wow. DC's right, that's going to be one hell of a cemetery. Like the one Ash fought his way out of in Army of Darkness, but scarier and more real looking.
> 
> One question: How many groundbreakers are you up to? That's getting to be a lotta dead.


Thanks! I now have 10 ground breakers.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

He's awesome, great work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, the position looks great.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I love the exposed bone treatment on his head


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool. Wish I had the time to copy it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey VooDoo did you do a How To: on this yet? I love your groudbreakers and I would love to give it a try.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job, Voodoo. I love the mix of bone and flesh.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Hey VooDoo did you do a How To: on this yet? I love your groudbreakers and I would love to give it a try.


I agree! Love to see a how to.

Started mine but slacked off because I am not sure how to do the hands.

Can't wait to see the pics of them all in the yard.

Great job.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Man I dig your style. A tutorial would be great.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is so cool, great job!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Hey VooDoo did you do a How To: on this yet? I love your groudbreakers and I would love to give it a try.


Here is a basic one I did. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16735&page=3. I will do a more detailed one soon.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Are all of your groundbreakers meche? What are all the steps you use?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome work!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Explain the Liquid Nails to me. Are you mixing it in with your mache or is it a layer of it's own?


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

That is exactly what I've been wanting to make. Remember, imitation is a form of flattery, or something like that.

I smell a tutorial...


----------

